# I know what you are thinking...



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/56830635

... and I completely agree...

--Nikolay


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Uggggh. I don't even like soccer.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

wow thats different. I do think that person did a very nice job seperating the substrates and making a nice field. But thats a lot of work for something that looks so...


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Haha, that's Oliver for ya

Always doing something different and creative~ Like that giant Buddha statue. Very cool!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That's a really creative tank! Why can't someone represent their national team with their art? Must his art be tailored to everyone's liking? Not to mention the World Cup is in Germany this year.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

ah the europeans and their 'football'... sheesh.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I personally don't care much for soccer, either, but having friends from all over the world, I know it is actually us that are the rare bunch, hehe!

Not just in Europe, but all over the world.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Not in my tank thank you but cool just the same.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Just the fact that it's such an obsessive thing to do is so cool........:rofl:

Bill


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I love soccer. Can't say I'm a big fan of real, but I do like arsenal  and the last game that they played. Although I can't watch it regularly here in the US, I try to watch it via internet.

I like the idea. Shouldn't this link be in the aquascaping section?!?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

david lim said:


> I love soccer. Can't say I'm a big fan of real, but I do like arsenal  and the last game that they played. Although I can't watch it regularly here in the US, I try to watch it via internet.
> 
> I like the idea. Shouldn't this link be in the aquascaping section?!?


It should, but it's difficult for people to accept that given the fact America is the land that football (real football - aka soccer) forgot.

Real have been terrible this season, but the president finally resigned - I'm sure things will be back to normal next season, especially with the summer clearout that's going to take place. But good luck to Arsenal; they deserved to go through - now they face Juventus! Good luck eliminating them!

If you want free PPS streams for the matches PM me!


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello !!!

Please let me say some words about this kind of aquarium-style.

This was a funny tank for exhibition set up only for 3 days. You have to do some different to call someone's attention. It's only for a moment, a little bit "new aquarium art"...like it or hate it...maybe for the USA I made a Superbowl tank the next time... 

Let me make a small quiz about this aquarium:

The aquarium size is about 120cm long and 60cm wide. I need a about 2 hours to make this tank. Mainly I use Hemianthus callitrichoides and some Glossostigma behind to create the field.

Now the question:
How many pots (Tropica plants pot) I used to make the carpet in this tank ?
(Hemianthus and Glosso pots together = total number)

You can post your guess till the Saturday 25th March at this thread.
The best guess wins a surprise package from me...send by parcel.

Just for fun 

Good luck and best regards,

Oliver Knott
www.plantella.com


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

OK, let's play...

I'd say 150 pots... ?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

96

jB


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I'll say 122


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I guess 24.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

190


----------



## STAANA (Oct 11, 2004)

160 pots


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

err,....umm,.....

21 pots of plants total


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

30 pots.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

66 pots


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

75 pots?


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

144?

Cool idea.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

22 pots total

8 pots Glosso
14 pots HC


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

hummm... I have never worked with ether of the plants but I think that Ill guess... one... yes ONE BIG pot. Thats my final answer. (possibly the weakest link too... oh well)


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I love games! Let's see... 
It looks like it may be 8 pots wide by 16 long. Hmm. I guess... 
I'll guess 128 Bob 
(The price is WRONG B***h!)


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

126:d


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Blah...I hate soccer. It is interesting how he always comes up with new ideas. I'm not that creative though...


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello again,

there are some interesting results and one was really close 

And here are the result:

140 POTs Hemianthus callitrichoides
40 POTs Glossostigma elantiodes

= 180 POT

The most expensive carpet I ever made.... ;-)

And the winner is = DENNIS with 190 Pots...Congratualtion !!!

Please send me your adress by private message and I send you the surprise parcel.

Thanks very much for your interest...and maybe I make some simiular quiz in the future if you like it.

Best regards,

Oliver Knott
www.plantella.com


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

We like it


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Congrats Dennis, i was only out by 54 pots 

Oliver we definatly like 

As a matter of interest, locally Tropica pots of HC and Glosso are 6 euro each X 180 pots = 1080 euro or a shade under $1300 US Dollars when converted.........


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I definetly enjoyed this.

Only a hundred or so off, i'll get it next time.


----------

